# Hello Everyone, I'm a new artist



## The danish girl (May 1, 2021)

Hello,
I'm a photographer and I would like start editing my photos with digital effects, but I can't afford photoshop. Can you advise me the best free or a cheap editor to start?
Thank you so much,
Raffaella


----------



## HoldingPattern (May 4, 2021)

GIMP is the most popular open-source alternative to photoshop for photo editing, however it has a steep learning curve if you are used to Adobe's workflow - so be prepared to learn the software before you dive in!

GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

The danish girl said:


> Hello,
> I'm a photographer and I would like start editing my photos with digital effects, but I can't afford photoshop. Can you advise me the best free or a cheap editor to start?
> Thank you so much,
> Raffaella





The danish girl said:


> Hello,
> I'm a photographer and I would like start editing my photos with digital effects, but I can't afford photoshop. Can you advise me the best free or a cheap editor to start?
> Thank you so much,
> Raffaella





HoldingPattern said:


> GIMP is the most popular open-source alternative to photoshop for photo editing, however it has a steep learning curve if you are used to Adobe's workflow - so be prepared to learn the software before you dive in!
> 
> GIMP - GNU Image Manipulation Program


Paint Shop Pro by Corel is great.


----------



## pslane1 (Apr 24, 2021)

Paint Shop Pro by Corel is great.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

I would like to recommend Affinity Photo to you.
Only a one time fee. No subscription.
Normally about 55 euros. Now on sale 28 euros.

Not so much for photo editing, but a good
extension to Affinity Photo is Affinity Designer.
A vector graphics program with a
good built-in bitmap painting part.


----------



## vectorian (Sep 8, 2020)

Another often overlooked program for photo editing is "Photoline" (PC and Mac).
Relatively cheap, about 60,- Euro, (one-time fee) but very powerful.
Here is the link to their website.
PhotoLine: Photo Editing, Vector Editor, Design Software


----------

